# How to keep Cabomba low & thick?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

Was thinking of adding a very dense, fairly low (under 6") patch of Cabomba to my tank... Can anyone tell me how to keep it low and thick, so it basically looks like a "ball" of Cabomba? I've kept it before, but it always grew incredibly fast and tall... Is this due to low or high light? I would prefer not to trim it so I can get the naturally "tapered" look to the foliage on the tops.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

very strong light will keep it dense. but u must trim it on regular basis it never stay low


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

You might try a higher Kelvin lamp. I recently switched to 8800K PC lamps and they seem to induce shorter thicker growth. I haven't had the tank stable enough long enough yet to say for sure.

TW


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

In my Highlight tank (4.32WPG, 67000K) with high CO2 the Cabomba Grows tall and leggy.
In my lower light tanks (2.75WPG, 9325K) with no CO2 it grows dense and slower, it looks much nicer. When I added CO2 to this tank the Cabomba started growing faster and less dense. but not nearly as bad as the high light tank.

IMHO Lower light and No CO2 will grow much nicer Cabomba than High Light and CO2.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

alexperez said:


> In my Highlight tank (4.32WPG, 67000K) with high CO2 the Cabomba Grows tall and leggy.
> In my lower light tanks (2.75WPG, 9325K) with no CO2 it grows dense and slower, it looks much nicer. When I added CO2 to this tank the Cabomba started growing faster and less dense. but not nearly as bad as the high light tank.
> 
> IMHO Lower light and No CO2 will grow much nicer Cabomba than High Light and CO2.


I was wondering why my cabomba started growing tall and leggy when I upgraded lighting and CO2(pretty much exact conditions as your highlight tank). Glad to hear I'm not the only one who sees this.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i've got high light (5.5WPG) and co2. i noticed that my cabomba grows nice and compact till it reaches the surface then starts to get leggy and more sparse...hhmmm


----------

